# SD cards in SD-CF Adapter for 7d?



## pp77 (Aug 30, 2012)

A new 32Gb SanDisk Extreme Pro CF would cost me around 165.00 Euro (205 USD) over here in Germany. The 32Gb Sandisk Extreme Pro SD is offered for 65 Euro. Does anyone has experience using the SD cards with an adapter in a 7D? How much transfer speed would I lose when using this combination? I usually do not need high FPS. For doing single shoots, would this combination work?


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 30, 2012)

I had one some years ago. It works and the transferrates where Ok but not that good as a fast CF-Card but for single shoots even the cheapest card wont give you more harm than a greater lag on viewing and scrolling through pictures. That could be annoying but I think it will not be that bad as with the super old SD-cards I testes it to really find the difference. That to the good side and now the bad side ... after 4 days one of the coper contact pins inside break and it stopt working. When you be a bit careful ( sliding cards in gently ) I think it might work or I just got a bad one.
Now shooting with the 1ds3 and having fast SD-cards for it I probably will get a new try on it.


----------



## Bruce75 (Aug 30, 2012)

I use the adapter in a 5d mark ii. It works well. Be' carefull that Sdhc and Sdxc are not the same. The old Sdhc is slow er in mangino the buffer but Still usabile. The Sdxc are farer but i had to find a specific reader and If formatted on the Mac it doesn't work on the 5d, you need to format it on the camera and then everything is fine.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 30, 2012)

Pros only use CF´s. Forget a SD with a SD adapter if you want the best speed.


----------



## pp77 (Aug 30, 2012)

M.ST said:


> Pros only use CF´s. Forget a SD with a SD adapter if you want the best speed.



Thank you all for your answers. 
If I were a pro, I certainly would go with the CFs, but as someone who is just enjoying photography in the limited free time, this cheaper solution should be enough as additional backup storage space in case all my CFs are all full.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2012)

If you want a slow card, buy a cheap slow CF card.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 30, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you want a slow card, buy a cheap slow CF card.



This.

You can get off-brand 32 GB CF cards for $30 - $40 at Amazon. You should be able to pick up 16 GB cards in the impulse bin in the checkout line at your local office supply store for $15 - $20. Personally, if I were to go that route, I'd get a half-dozen 8 GB cards (for $10 - $12 / ea)...if a card goes bad, you've limited the damage.

The only reason you'd want to use an adapter would be for one of those specialty cards, like the EyeFi, or if you were going to take the card out of the camera and put it directly in something that doesn't support CF (such as a cheap picture frame), or if you were going to immediately hand the un-edited JPEGs to a client who only wants SD. None of those situations are common or, frankly, even a good idea -- there're other, much better ways to accomplish the same thing. Granted, those other ways are more expensive...but if you've just blown thousands on the camera, why're you fretting over tens of dollars for this sort of thing?

Cheers,

b&


----------



## jsexton (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd rather lose a cheap 4/8GB card with a handful of pics then lose an expensive 16/32GB CF card with tons of pics on it (not everyone backs up cards the same way so it's bound to happen). So if you're a more casual shooter a handful of cheaper, lower capacity cards might make more sense.


----------

